# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Legjenda e Rozafës

## shigjeta

Kjo eshte legjenda (per ata qe do deshironin te lexonin historine e plote), dhe eshte marre nga : www.shkodra.ac/al/Rozafa.htm

- Historia e kalasë Rozafa -
"Krenare ngrihet mbi Bunën e gjanë e mbi qytetin e Shkodrës kalaja e lashtë e Rozafatit. Kur asht qitë guri i parë në themelet e kësaj kështjelle? S'dihet. Historia e saj tretet në mjegullën e lashtësisë ilire, banorëve të moçëm të kësaj mange. Nji gja dihet mirë e kjartë: ate e kanë pasë dikur labeatët e mandej ardianët, që ishin fise të forta ilire.

N'atë kohë tanë bregu i këtejshëm i Adriatikut, deri në Tergestën e bujshme jase Triestën e ditëve tona, ish breg ilir. Ma vonë, u derdhën këndej romakët, tevona sllavët, normanët, venetikët, turqit e shumë popuj tjerë të huej. Gjatë shekujve ata krepat e thatë nën muret e Rozafatit, si edhe vetë muret e kështjellës, janë lagë me përrej gjaku t'atyne që e kanë sulmue dhe t'atyne që e kanë mbrojtë. Të huejt erdhën e shkuen, kurse populli ynë mbeti i ngulun në këtë tokë ilire. Ndërtimi i kështjellës së Rozafatit ka nji gojëdhanë të bukur e të hidhun që na ka ardhë nga lashtësia jonë.
Qe se ç'thotë kjo gojëdhanë.
"... I ra mjegulla Bunës dhe e mbuloi të tanë. Tri ditë e tri net kjo mjegull mbeti aty. Mbas tri ditësh e tri netësh nji erë e hollë fryu e e naltoi mjegullën. E naltoi dhe e shpuni deri në kodrën e Valdanuzit. Aty maje kodrës tre vëllazën punoshin. Ndërtoshin nji kështjellë. Po, murin që naltoshin ditën u prishej natën, e kësisoj nuk e naltonin dot.
Na kalon aty nji plak i mirë.
- Puna e mbarë, o tre vëllazën.
- Të mbarë paç, o plak i mirë. Po ku e sheh ti të mbarën tonë? Ditën punojmë, natën na shembet. A din me na diftue ndoj fjalë të mirë: çka të bajmë që t'i mbajmë muret më kambë?
- Unë di - u thotë plaku ~ po drue me jua thanë se a' mëkat.
Atë mëkat hidhe mbi krytin tonë, se na duem ta qëndrojmë më kambë nji këtë kështjellë. Plaku i mirë mendohet e pvet:
- A jeni të martuem, trima? A i keni ju të tri varzat e jueja?
- Të martuem jemi - i thonë ata. - Edhe të tre i kemi varzat tona. Na thuej pra ç'të bajmë që ta qëndrojmë këtë kështjellë?
- Në daçi m'e qëndrue, lidhuni me besa-besë: varzave mos u diftoni, në shpi mos kuvendoni për fjalët që do t'ju thom unë. Ate prej të tri kunatave që do të vijë nesër bukë me ju pru, ta merrni e ta muroni të gjallë në mur të kështjellës. Atëhere keni me pa se muri ka me zanë vend e me qëndrue për jetë e mot.
Tha kështu plaku e shkoi: njitash u pa, njitash s'u pa.
Medet! Vëllai i madh e shkeli besën e fjalën. Kuvendoi në shtëpi, i tregoi vashës së vet kështu e kështu, i tha të mos vinte atje të nesërmen. Edhe i mesmi e shkeli besën e fjalën: ia tregoi të tana vashës së vet. Vetëm i vogli e mbajti besën e fjalën: nuk kuvendoi në shpi, nuk i tregoi vashës së vet.
Nadje. Të tre ngrihen shpejt e shkojnë në punë. Çekanët shkapeten, gurët copëtohen, zemrat rrahin, muret naltohen.
Në shpi, nana e djemve s'din gja. I thotë të madhes:
- Moj nuse e madhe, mjeshtrit duen bukë e ujë; duen kungullin me venë.
Nusja e madhe ia kthen:
- Besa, nanë, sod s'mund të shkoj se jam e sëmunë.
Kthehet i thotë të mesmes:
- Moj nuse e mesme, mjeshtrit duen bukë e ujë; duen kungullin me venë.
- Besa, nanë, sod nuk mund të shkoj, se kam me shkue te fisi me bujtë.
Nana e djemve i kthehet nuses së vogël:
- Moj nuse e vogël...
Nusja e vogël brof në kambë:
- Urdhno, nanë!
- Mjeshtrit duen bukë e ujë; duen kungullin me venë.
- Besa, nanë, unë shkoj, po e kam djalin të vogël. Drue se don gji me pi e kjan.
- Nisu, shko, se djalin ta shikjojmë na, s'ta lamë me kja - i thonë të kunatat.
Ngrihet e vogla, e mira, merr bukë e ujë, merr kungullin me venë, e puth djalin në të dy faqet, niset e bjen në Kazenë; njaty ngjit kodrën e Valdanuzit, i avitet vendit tek punojnë të tre mjeshtrit: dy të kunetnit e i shoqi.
- Puna mbarë, o mjeshtër!
Po ç'asht njikështu?
Çekanët ndalen e s'shkapeten, po zemrat rrahin fort e fort. Fëtyrat zbehen. Kur e sheh i vogli të shoqen, hedh çekanin prej dore, mallkon gurin e murin. E shoqja i thotë:
- Ç'ke ti, o im zot? Pse mallkon gurin e murin?
Hidhet kunati i madh:
- Ti paske lindë n'e zezë ditë, moj kunata jonë. Na e kemi ba me fjalë me të murue të gjallë në mur të kështjellës.
- Shëndosh ju, o kunetë. Po unë do t'ju la nji porosi: kur të më muroni në mur, synin e djathtë të ma lini jashtë, dorën e djathtë të ma lini jashtë, kambën e djathtë të ma lini jashtë, gjinin e djathtë të ma lini jashtë. Se djalin e kam të vogël. Kur të nisë të kjajë - me njanin sy do ta shikjoj, me njanën dorë ta ledhatoj, me njanën kambë t'i tund djepin e me njanin gji t'i jap me pi. Gjini m'u nguroftë, kështjella qëndroftë, djali jem u trimnoftë, u baftë mbret e mbretnoftë!
Ata e marrin nusen e vogël e e murojnë në themel të kështjellës. Dhe muret ngrihen, naltohen, nuk shemben ma si ma parë. Po rranxë tyne gurët janë edhe sod të lagun e të myshkun, sepse vahdojnë me pikue lotët e nanës për birin e saj... E biri? Biri u rrit, luftoi e trimnoi. "

-- dërguar nga Shemsi Hima

----------


## shigjeta

***Legjenda e Rozafes eshte nder me te famshmet qe ne kemi.
Per vlerat qe ajo ka une e perdora dhe si material kryesor per nje detyre kursi qe pata. Vete profesoresha e mitologjise u habit me kete mit dhe tha se nuk e kishte lexuar e as pare tek asnje popull tjeter.
Por duke u marre me kete teme me linden disa ide qe do i shpreh me poshte (nuk i permenda ne detyren e kursit). Ndoshta keto fjale mund t'ju duken edhe dashakeqase, por ju siguroj se jane thjesht mendime.

Sipas legjendes Rozafa eshte nusja e vellait te vogel, nderkohe qe edhe dy vellezerit e tjere jane te martuar.
Plaku orakull u thote te 3 vellezerve se duhet te flijonin njeren nga nuset e tyre , por me kushtin qe asnje te mos u tregonte grave te veta.
Dy vellezerit e pare nuk e mbajne fjalen e dhene. Vetem i vogli nuk i tregon nuses se tij.
Dihet qe nje nga vetite me te hershme te shqiptarit eshte besa. (si psh shprehja : per fjalen e dhene ther dhe djalin).
Pra nga 3 vellezer, vetem njeri u tregua burre. Pse i vogli ? Apo ngaqe ishte me pak i djallezuari e naivi? I vogli del si shqiptar i vertete nderkohe qe shumica (dmth 2 te tjeret) nuk ecin sipas tradites.
Ndoshta do kish qene me mire qe kjo histori te kish qene vetem me 2 vellezer se te pakten 1 me 1 eshte nje variant me pak kontradiktor. Por ne legjendat shqiptare numri 3 eshte perdorur edhe ne raste te tjera ( psh jane 3 dhite me me brire te arte qe u japin fuqi kreshnikeve, apo rrefenja te tjera me 3 vellezer ). Apo mos ndoshta ky raport eshte dhene qellimisht per te percuar ndonje ide ?

Se dyti. Mos valle kjo histori eshte me e thelle sa c'duket? Dmth fakti se 2 vellezerit e medhenj zgjodhen jeten e grave te tyre para jetes se nje muri , do te tregoje se per shqiptaret familja eshte me e shenjte se gjithcka, biles edhe me e shenjte se nje objekt qe do mbronte jeten e familjeve te tyre dhe te te tjereve .
Ndoshta dikush mund te thote me shaka se me mire te kem gruan une se sa nje mur guresh.
Por une do ta shikoja kete kala si nje simbol te bashkimit e forces , dmth si nje fare qendrese ose forme shteterore qe 3 vellezerit po perpiqeshin te ndertonin.
A mos ka ketu paralelizem edhe me gjendjen e sotme te Shqiperise ku mungesa e deshires, durimit dhe vullnetit per te ndertuar dicka te perbashket bie ndesh me faktin se askush nuk do qe te sakrifikoje ?
Dhe u gjet qe te sakrifikohet nje grua e re. Edhe kjo eshte domethenese .Po pse nje qenie e seksit femer? Apo ndoshta sepse gruaja ishte me pak e vlefshme per familjen se sa nje mashkull.
Zakonisht kur nderton nje shtepi e re shqiptari flijon nje dash apo gjel , pra qenie mashkullore. Nderkohe qe Rozafa kishte dhe nje djale por me siguri per familjen trashegimia ka me shume rendesi se sa jeta e nenes, nderkohe qe edhe nena e jep me deshire jeten e saj qe ti jetoje femija.
Ne kete legjende duket sikur vellai i vogel del me i humburi, por ne te vertete ai eshte fituesi i madh. Fama dhe emri per besen e mbajtur i mbeten vetem atij, i kujtuar si burri i Rozafes qe shpetoi muret nga rrenimi. Ai pas kesaj do jetoje me zemer te thyer por me koken lart.
Si mendoni ju se jetuan dy vellezerit e tjere?
Me siguri u plaken dhe pleqeruan me nuset e tyre packa se te turperuar. Ndoshta ata nuk i treguan kurre vellait te vogel se nuset e tyre e dinin se nuk duhej te vinin ate dite. Ndoshta vellai i vogel e kuptoi por nuk e dha kurre veten se e kishte kuptuar. Por me siguri e ema e tij do e kete kuptuar pasi mori vesh ngjarjen.
Mos valle kjo eshte pasqyrim i shprehjes popullore :'' me mire nje m.. se sa i vogel?", dmth se i riu i shtepise duhet te mbaje mbi shpatulla hallet e familjes, ndonese ai ka me pak pervoje dhe me shume jete per te jetuar?
mos valle do te na tregoje se rinia eshte pa diskutim shpetimi i vertete i vendit , pasi te vjetrit e kane mendjen "per te jetuar"?
-----
p.s. ...

----------


## shigjeta

Legjenda e Rozafes gjendet ne shume vende e moterzuar.
Kudo ku ka ura te vjetra gjendet nje moterzim i legjendes se Rozafes vecse me emra te tjere.
Sot kjo legjende perkujtohet duke gjakosur themelet e ndertesave te reja.Andej nga jam une "Jugu" di qe e ruajne me fanatizem kete rit.

----------


## shigjeta

Jo vetem kaq,
Mendoj qe kjo legjende nuk eshte e lindur ne Shkoder, por ne Gjirokaster. Emri i qytetit flet vete per kete. 
Gjirokaster = Argjirokaster = Argjiro + Kaster ( keshtjelle), po te verejme Ar(gjir)o, kemi ne te fjalen GJI, pra ne fakt subjektin e legjendes. Kete gje se gjejme tek emri Rozafa.
Kete hipoteze do ta vertetonte vetem vjetersia e dy keshtjellave. Cila nga te dyja eshte me e hershme.

----------

eberta (05-03-2019)

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. ashtu eshte, legjenda e rozafes eshte e bukur e shume e lasht, por per mendimin tim ajo cjerr ne pa edhe pabesine midis vlezerve, hilen midis vllazerise. eshte nje cik si e ngateruar per mua. qe te dy vllezrit e medhej i dalin fjales e tradhetojen vellain e vogel, pak  e shemtute, po nese. eshte vetem nje mendim personal.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Bel ami

Tradhetia e dy vellezerve me te medhenj eshte thjesht nje detaj i vogel.Ajo qe mbetet kryesorja eshte se njeri prej tyre  e mbajti fjalen.Cfare do te ndodhte nese te tre do e mbanin fjalen?
Atehere Legjenda do te shikohej vetem ne aspektin e murimit,ndersa ne kete version qe gjendet,qe dy vellezerit tradhetuan dhe i treti e mbajti fjalen eshte edhe tragjikja dhe emocioni.

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje. po pra kjo eshte e gjithe legjenda bazohet ne tradhetine dy vellezerve te medhej ndaj vellait te vogel, e vellai i vogel ha pasojat e kesaj tradhetie vllazerore. eshte tragjike po kush e beri tragjendin per fajine kujt per pabesin e kujt  ndolli tragjedia e vellait te vogel?? nuk ishte velzeri e paster, ose dy vllezerit e medhejne nuk ishin te paster, te drejt, ia paten me hile njeri tjeterit, reth kesaj pabesie shtjellohet e ter legjenda.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Seminarist

Shume e bukur tema dhe nisma e Shigjetes per ta sjelle ne forum.

Une kam ide timen per simboliken e bukur te kesaj legjende.

Ne legjende permenden dukshem disa fjale,qe per nga simbolika tejkalojne perdorimin shqiptar.
 1)Kalaja:Perpjekja per te ndertuar nje kala ka te beje me krijimin e nje jete,familje,shteti.
Kalate kane qene gjithmone shenje e fortese,jo vetem per nje jetese te rehatshme,por edhe per tu mbrojtur nga reziqet e jashteme,dmth krijimi inje jetese te sigurte,stabel e te forte.
 2)Numri 3- Ne simbolike paraqet nje plotesi dhe kompaktesi,dmth qe familja,jeta e cdo gje mund te krijohet vetem nga ata qe e plotesojne kete kusht te te qenurit te vendosur,nje me forca shume.
 3)Ndertimi- Te fillosh te ndertosh nuk mjafton.Ti mund ti plotesosh te gjitha kushtet,por te mungon gjeja baze,qe vetem te motshmit e dine,ata qe e kane pare jeten dhe e dine cfare ajo kerkon qe te jete e lumtur,por qe ta vesh ne jete ate,te con ne "mekat"se dikush do te vuaje,sakrifikohet.
 4)Sakrifica,Flijimi-Nje nga gjerat qe do te konstatosh ne te gjithe kombet eshte flijimi.Jeta dhe cdo gje kerkojne flijimqe te kene mbaresi e garanci.I flijohet natyres qe te jete e mbare,shtepise madje dhe zot(ave).
Ketu ishte sekreti i te motshmit Jete-Sakrifice,dhe shfaqet dualiteti jetesor i se mires dhe se keqes.Ky sekret solli dhe prishjen morale te kesaj familje te perkryer deri tani.Me kete kuptoj dredhine dhe mosgatishmerine per ti qendruar jetes,miresise gjer me fund(pra mekati,qei motshmi i druhej)
 5)Djali i vogel eshte pare shpesh here si ai qe ve ne zbatim jeten dmth qendron ne rruge te mbare dhe pse me i parendesishmi ose i fundit ne familje.Kete koncept e gjejme gjeresisht sidomos ne parabolite ungjillore.
 6)Femra/vasha-ne simbolike paraqitet si Jeta,Toka(astrologji,mitologji)ajo qe nevojitet te jipet frut,rezultat.

----------


## artur

Bindja ime eshte se qe te ndertosh diçka duhet te flijosh diçka, por nga eksperienza ime si emigrant mjafton te flijosh djersen tende per te ndertuar. Me kete nuk dua absolutisht te hedh posht vlerat e kesaj legjende, por dua te them qe nuk duhet flijuar jete shqipetari per ndertimin e asgjeje duhet vetem pune, pune per te bere para, pune per te bere kulture, pune per tu bashkuar njeri me tjetrin sot me shume se kurre vellezer, kusherinj apo shqiptare kudo qe jemi per nje Shqiperi te madhe. 

Tungjatjeta te gjitheve!!!

----------


## Seminarist

O Artur, po sakrifica ka forma edhe motive te ndryshme...

A clirohet atdheu psh me djerse apo gjak...?

Cfare thote historia...?

----------


## artur

O Klod !
  Lexova disa nga shkrimet e tua ne forum per te ditur dicka me shume nga ti dhe si e mendon. Fakti qe dikush futet ne kete forum dhe per me teper shkruan diçka tregon qe eshte patriot. Biles edhe po te mos jete behet me zor po te lexoje disa tema ketu ne kete forum. Prandaj vetem fakti qe me je pergjigjur ne kete forum eshte nder per mua. Te falenderoj.

  Por tema ishte legjenda e kalase se Rosafes.

  Mendimi im eshte ky. Duke u nisur nga fakti qe kam degjuar nje variant tjeter te kesaj legjende, ku ai plaku i mire ishte nje armik dhe keshilla qe dha ishte vetem qe te fuste ne armiqesi vellerezit (pra shqiptaret) dhe kalaja te mos ngrihej kurre. Sikur keshtu te ishte historia e vertet dhe une te isha nje nga vellezerit qe punonin per ndertimin e keshtjelles, nje flijim do ta beja dhe e di se cilin - pikerisht ate plakun do te flijoja, te shikoje ti sa e forte do ngrihej kalaja.
  Vetem kaq doja te te thoja nese historia na meson qe duhet gjak per tu derdhur, do te doja qe ky te ishte gjak i huaj jo me gjak shqiptar. Mendo, jam gati ti fal jeten edhe tradhetarit shqiptar per momentin po te jete nevoja duke shpresuar qe nje dite edhe ai po te jete shqipetar sado pak do e vuaje tradhetine e tij me shume per se gjalli dhe neser do ti sherbeje me mire atdheut te tij. Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu e beri nje gje te tille me nipin e tij dhe nje amanet te vetem na la ne shqiptareve,- RRINI TE BASHKUAR-

  tungjatjeta

----------


## E_dlira P.

Ky mesazh eshte per Shigjeten. Po te shkruaj njeçike me vonese, por sot jam regjistruar ne forum. 
Ne rradhe te pare te falenderoj per temen; eshte shume interesante. Me pelqeu arsyetimi qe kishe bere dhe hipotezat e ndryshme. Te them te drejten me beri te mendohem. Do te doja te nderhyja edhe une. 
Fakti qe dy vellezerit nuk e mbajten besen ndoshta ka qene nje si paralajmerim. Kini kujdes jo te gjithe shqiptaret e mbajne besen (jo shumica)!!!!! Sot degjojme shpesh te thuhet qe ky apo ai ma ka me te hedhur. Eshte nje hipoteze e hidhur per ne qe e mbajme veten si vellai i vogel, siç jam e bindur per shumicen e njerzve ne forum.
Persa i perket keshtjelles se Argjirokastres, ajo ka nje legjende tjeter qe shpjegon emrin edhe pse mundt te jete me e vone se ajo e Rozafes. Argjiroja ishte gruaja e te zotit te keshtjelles.Turqit kishin rrethuar kalane per ta pushtuar. Kur arriten ta pushtonin Argjiroja u hodh nga kalaja per te mos rene ne duart e tyre. U hodh se bashku me te birin qe e kishte akoma ne gji. Fakti i femijes akoma ne gji eshte nje e perbashket me legjenden e Rozafes. 

Te pershendes

----------


## glaukus 001

Me erdhi mire qe ca mendime te miat te fillimit , vune ne mendime edhe te tjere  :buzeqeshje: , pasi kjo legjende eshte thelbesore per ne si shqiptare.

Gje tjeter kontradiktore qe une vura re tek legjenda eshte fakti qe zakonisht me te vjetrit ne moshe ( pra 2 vellezerit e medhenj ) jane ate njohin me mire traditat e zakonet e te sjellurit , nderkohe qe vellai i vogel eshte i vetmi qe ecen sipas tyre, duke u treguar si me konservatori e me besniku.
Ndoshta qellimi i kesaj legjende ishte qe t'u jepej 1 mesim brezave pasardhes qe do lexonin a degjonin kete legjende.
Cili ishte qellimi ? - Ec sipas rregullave e normave te shoqerise tende, te fjales se dhene , se do jesh i nderuar e respektuar jo vetem sa te jesh gjalle por edhe kur te mos jesh me !
Pra , jeto si nje shqiptar i vertete se nje dite te gjithe do vdesim,
mos u bej si 2 vellezerit por vepro si burre  !
C'kishte per te ndodhur sikure dhe vellai i vogel te mos e mbante fjalen ?  Kush do sakrifikohej, c'do ndodhte me kalane , a do ndertohej ndonjehere ?
Dhe nuk duhet pare ky mesim  (a qellim ) vetem ne kuadrin e ngushte te ngritjes se 1 kalaje , por duhet shkuar me thelle e me gjere : kalaja mund te simbolizoje edhe atdheun e kombin.

BESA ishte ( sot eshte zbehur pak ) tipari themelor qe dallonte shqiptaret nga fqinjet. Ishte besa qe mbante gjalle bashkime familjare, aleanca ushtarake por edhe jeten e perditshme qe bazohej ne "kushtetuten" kanunore. Fjala e dhene ishte krenaria e shqiptarit, burreria e tij dhe ne disa raste qendronte edhe me lart se ligji !!!
Mund t'ju duket e cuditshme  ajo qe do lexoni me poshte por ju siguroj qe eshte marre nga nje burim i besueshem : BBCnews.com
Daten dhe titullin e artikullit nuk e kam te ruajtur por eshte nje shkrim mbi mafian italiane dhe eshte shkruar nga analisti ballkanik i BBC - Misha Glenny .

Ja sec shkruan ai kur flet mbi *origjinen e formimit te mafias italiane*   dhe ate qe pa kur vizitoi fshatin e famshem sicilian Korleone , vendlindjen e Cosa Nostra-s :

_The women displayed some variety around a theme of smoky eye make-up, tight trousers and designer blouses, but the men, hundreds of them, were like a community of clones - dark suits, dark ties, greased-back hair and, of course, shades. 
The people of Corleone, locked in by rectangular rocks and forbidding crags, are subject to that bizarre cultural phenomenon of importing a repackaged version of something they exported in the first place. 
According to some social historians, the men of honour from Corleone earned their code of blood feud and vendetta from a group of immigrants in the late medieval period. 
Half way between Corleone, the great mafia citadel of the 20th century, and Palermo, the Sicilian capital, lies Piana degli Albanesi, where live the descendants of Albanians who fled the Ottoman invasion of their territory and found refuge in Sicily in the 15th century. 
Along with their colourful costumes which were out in force as always this Easter Sunday, the Albanians brought with them the concept of besa or honour. 
The self-contained social system of these mountain people was built on the assumption that a man's word (I use the gender advisedly) was an absolute contractual guarantee and, if broken, the injured party had recourse to blood revenge."_

Pra edhe origjina e organizimi i  organizates me te famshme mafioze italiane - Cosa Nostra  ( pervec Cammorras, Sacra Corona Unita dhe  Ndraghetta ) eshte e  lidhur me konceptin e _beses_ qe sollen arbereshet kur shkuan ne jugun e Italise pasi turqit pushtuan te gjitha qendrat e keshtjellat e tyre (pasi vdiq Skenderbeu )
Kuptohet qe ky fakt mund te mos na beje shume krenare  , por tregon sidoqofte vleren e madhe qe kishte besa tek shqiptaret e atehershem. Me kete rast edhe mund tu mburremi italianeve se shqiptaret u treguan atyre si te organizohen   :buzeqeshje:  .


===================

Per piken tjeter , dmth qe Gjirokastra te jete vendi per te cilin ben fjale legjenda , nuk me duket shume e besueshme.
Nga ato qe di une, vete fjala Gjirokaster ka ardhur nga greqishtja 
Argyro + castro = keshtjella e argjendte
nuk e di nese do kete ndonje lidhje me Argos , por  edhe emri Argjiro ka lidhje me emrin qe ju dha kalase. (Argjenda )
Nderkohe qe vazhdimisht  vajza e muruar  quhet   Rozafa dhe un' s'kam degjuar per ndonje vend , fshat a emer te tille ne zonen e Gjirokastres.
ndoshta edhe ka  ... .


***

----------


## shigjeta

E_dlira P. flm per fjalet e mira por kjo pjese dhe analiza e saj nuk jane shkruajtur nga une.  Une vetem e kam marre nga forumi vjeter dhe e kam postuar ketu si nje nga pjeset me te bukura te forumit qe sic thua dhe ti te ben te mendohesh

glaukus 001 shume interesante pjesa e shkeputur nga BBC.

----------


## Ryder

Persa i perket emrit te kalase Rozafa eshte shkurtim i Rozafat qe ne vetevete esht perberje e dy emrave. Roza qe ishte nusja e vellait te vogel dhe Fati vellai i vogel.
E dyta mbi ate legjende eshte ndertuar historia e qytetit te Shkodres dhe vetem per nje perberje  te emrit te qytetit te Gjirokastres nuk kalohen mijera vjet histori vetem nga fjala gji  :buzeqeshje: )
Si nje shok imi qe tha se Napoli ishte qytet shqiptar se e perktheu
Napoli-na polli  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## The Dardha

1- Kuptimi i termit Legjende dhe aritja e saj ne permasa te tilla...

Legjende= e ardhur nga tregimet e vjetra te kaluara goje pas goje (gojdhena) nepermjet popullit..

2- Legjenda Rozafati

 Nje histori qe karakterizon qytetin e Shkodres dhe kalane qe mban emrin e legjendes. 

3- Nga floklori

 Kjo legjende karakterizon tipin e shqiptarit ne krahun pozitiv besen, guximin, trimeri, si njeres te palodhur qe punojne, por edhe krahun negativ te vellezerve te te tjere qe nuk mbajten fjalen e dhene (duke i lajmeruar grate qe mos te sjellin ushqimin), shkelen besen...

4- Me ka habitur fakti se kur kam qene tek kalaja e rozafatit ne murin ku thuhej se mund te kishte qene murosur Rozafa, mund te shikoje buleza te bardha prej bimeve perqark (nga legjenda dihet se ka thene me lini nje gji perjashta te ushqej femijen...
(shume jam habitur kur e kam par) 

5- Cdo kala ne shqiperi ka nga nje gojedhen perkatese

Vertetesi apo tregim...

----------


## Arbushi

sa here degjojme kalaja e rozafatit mendojme per shkodren per historine se si e jema u sakrifikua per te miren e te tjereve etjetj. edhe na duket dicka komplet shqiptare... por e dini qe ne bullgari ne nje fshat te vogel qe emrin do jua them me vone se eshte ca i ngaterruar egziston po e njejta legjende madje e shoqeruar po ashtu me skulpture pak a shume te njejte?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## glaukus 001

Ja dhe nje variant ne vargje (si këngë) i gojedhenes mbi Kalane e Rozafatit.
Kam pershtypjen se kendohet ne zonen e Ulqinit.

Çi ka ra mjeglla Bujens-ë, 
Edhe fushës Shkodaras-ë, 
Fryni erë, frashni e hollë, 
E nalcoj-ë mjegullan-ë 
Ku punojnë e tre vllazni, 
Gjidh ditën e po punojnë, 
Gjidh natën po jau rrenojnë, 
Shkon nji shenjt i gjallë asajna, 

-Puna marë, o ustallarë. 

-Ta marë paç, o shenjt i gjallë, 

Ku e sheh ta marën tonë, 

Na gjidh ditën po punojmë, 

Gjidh natën po na rrenojnë, 

A di gja me na kalxue? 

-Unë e di, por kam gjynah-ë. 

-At gjynah-ë lemi ne. 

-A jini të tre tmartuem, 

A i kini të trija vashat? 

-Na të tre vashat i kena. 

-Cilla vashë tu bjere bukë, 

At muroni nmurë tKalasë, 

Lidhni besë, e lidhni fe, 

Në konak e kur të shkoni, 

Vashave mos u kalxoni. 

Aj ma i madhi zanë vëlla, 
Prishi besë, e prishi fe, 
Në konak-ë bjesedoj-ë, 
Vashës ti-ë i kalxoj-ë. 

Aj i dyti zanë vëlla, 
Prishi besë, e prishi fe, 
Në konak-ë bjesedoj-ë, 
Vashës ti-ë i kalxoj-ë. 

Aj i treti zanë vëlla, 
Majti besë, e majti fe, 
Në konak nuk bjesedoj-ë, 
Vashës ti-ë si kalxoj-ë. 

Po thërret nana gjelinë: 
-Gjelinë, e para gjelinë. 

-Lepe nanë, e brraf në kamë. 

-Ustallart-ë duen bukë, 

Duen bukë e duen ujë. 

-Besa nanë po mdhem kryet. 

-Gjelinë, e dyta gjelinë. 
-Lepe nanë, e brraf në kamë. 

-Ustallart-ë duen bukë, 

Duen bukë e duen ujë. 

-Besa nanë spo vojt atjene, 

Due me shkue në gjini. 

-Gjelinë, e treta gjelinë. 
-Lepe nanë, e brraf në kamë. 

-Ustallart-ë duen bukë, 

Duen bukë e duen ujë. 

-Besa nanë spo vojt atjene, 

Kam djaloçin tvogël-o. 

-Na djaloçin ta shikojmë, 

Kurr na tokë sta lëshojmë. 

Muer bukë, muer ujë, 

Muer kungullin me venë. 

Tek e pa-ë i shoqi saj-ë, 

Tek e pa i lshoj bela, 

Do tmurojmë në Kala. 

-Synin djathtë ma lini jasht-ë, 

Kamën djathë ma lini jasht-ë, 

Dorën djathtë ma lini jasht-ë, Gjinin 

djathtë ma lini jasht-ë. 

Kur tvinje djali kësajna, 

Unë me sy-ë ta shikonjë, 

E me kamë-ë ta afronjë, 

E me dorë-ë ta lurtonjë, 

E me gji-ë ta nërgonjë. "

----------


## glaukus 001

Ky eshte nje _basoreliev_ ne gips i punuar nga skulptori Skender Kraja vite me pare dhe ndodhet i ekspozuar ne Muzeun e Kalase se Shkodres.
Mund ta gjeni ketu

----------


## Redi

E njejta legjende ekziston edhe ne Kosove ne lidhje me nje ure.

Nese dikush e di me saktesi eshte i lutur ta tregoje.

----------

